# Wii Java Programmierung



## Christian76 (24. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

bin mir da gar nicht sicher ob das hier das richtige Forum für meine Frage ist, aber mal schauen, vielleicht
kriege ich ja Antworten.

Ich würde gerne meine Java Anwendungen auf der Nintendo Wii laufen lassen. Habe dies noch nie probiert und wollte
mal fragen ob ihr das schon geschafft habt. Ist es mögliche irgendwie die *.class oder sogar *.jar Datein irgendwie
anzustarten??? Oder geht dies nur in einem Java Applet?

Für die direkte Spieleentwicklung, gibt es da schon sowas wie eine API für die Kontrollerausnutzung?

Könnt ihr mir Tutorials darüber empfehlen die sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigen?

Gruß
- Christian


----------



## m@nu (24. Apr 2007)

eine lösung kann ich dir da auch nicht vorsetzen...

es sind jedoch diverse andere projekte am laufen (alle nicht java), welche die wii remote auslesen können (unter anderem hab ich mal was von einem mod für half-life2 gelesen)

am besten suchst du per google nach einer dll (oder schreibst dir selber eine, wenn du c++ mächtig bist), welche den bluetooth-com-port auslesen kann. dort kannst du dann per jmi ansaugen und die daten entpsrechend in java umsetzen.

<edit>
evtl könntest du auch direkt eine library nehmen, welche java erlaubt, com ports auszulesen... dann wäre der teil der datenverarbeitung wieder mehr auf java seite...
</edit>

<edit>
rofl, sry für den satzbau... ist einfach noch zu früh für mich heute :lol: 
</edit>


----------



## Gast (25. Apr 2007)

Wenn du deine Wii mit C/C++ Programmieren kannst,müsste es möglich sein eine VM auf die Wii zu portieren. Als Grundlage würde ich eine ope source VM nehmen. Ich glaube da gibt es was vn GNU und was von apache, oder?


----------



## AlArenal (25. Apr 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du deine Wii mit C/C++ Programmieren kannst,müsste es möglich sein eine VM auf die Wii zu portieren. Als Grundlage würde ich eine ope source VM nehmen. Ich glaube da gibt es was vn GNU und was von apache, oder?



GNU Classpath

Man sollte sich das aber nicht zu einfach vorstellen. Wäre es mit C/C++ immer so simpel, bräuchte man kein Java um plattformunabhängiger entwickeln zu können


----------



## Christian76 (27. Apr 2007)

Also eigentlich hatte ich nicht vor mit C++ an die Sache ranzugehen. Eigentlich suche ich nach einem Weg *.class oder *.jar Datein direkt auf der Wii anzustarten.


----------



## m@nu (1. Mai 2007)

rofl, da hab ich wohl ein wenig am thema vorbeigelesen


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (1. Mai 2007)

Es gibt derzeit keine JVM für die Wii und auch keine Möglichkeit, eigenen Code auszuführen.
Derzeit gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Flash (?) bzw. Javascript im Browser oder GameCube-Homebrew in C - letzteres aber halt wie gesagt nur im GameCube-Modus und auch nur mit Modchip o.ä.


----------



## Christian76 (2. Mai 2007)

Mist, genau das wollte ich nicht hören (lesen)! 

Ich hoffe die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht, das da eine JVM raufkommt. naja, machts mal gut und danke
für eure Antworten!

Gruß
-Christian


----------

